# Installer XCode



## thibault2 (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
En me renseignant sur la programmation sur mac sur internet, j'ai lu que le logiciel Xcode était fournis avec. Sauf que je ne trouve pas ce truc, mais je trouve "X11" dans Utilitaire. Je voudrais savoir à quoi servait ce logiciel X11 ?
merci


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Juillet 2011)

thibault2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En me renseignant sur la programmation sur mac sur internet, j'ai lu que le logiciel Xcode était fournis avec. Sauf que je ne trouve pas ce truc, mais je trouve "X11" dans Utilitaire. Je voudrais savoir à quoi servait ce logiciel X11 ?
> merci



Bonjour va  voir là et tu sauras tout sur X11 qui n'a rien à voir avec Xcode du moins ce me semble.
cordialement JPP


----------



## thibault2 (3 Juillet 2011)

effectivement, on ne peut pas programmer avec X11.
J'ai lu que Xcode était donné avec le mac, mais je ne le trouve pas


----------



## Larme (3 Juillet 2011)

Il figure sur les DVD d'installation de la machine normalement. Y'a tous les .pkg qu'il faut. C'est juste que vu que tout l'monde n'est pas programmeur, ils ne sont pas installés par défaut&#8230;


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bon, au final il est ici question d'Xcode et de développement sur Mac. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## thibault2 (6 Juillet 2011)

il y aurait-il un lien pour le récupérer car je ne retrouve plus mon cd d'installation et c'est plutôt urgent


----------



## CathyGYM (6 Juillet 2011)

http://developer.apple.com/xcode/

Tu vas devoir t'enregistrer comme développeur Apple (gratuit). Tu auras alors accès à xCode 3.

Si tu veux xCode 4, tu peux l'avoir sur le Mac Apple Store pour 4,99$, ou je crois que c'est gratuit si tu adhère au programme de développement payant d'Apple.

PS : le téléchargement est assez long. Il te faut une bonne connexion internet...


----------



## thibault2 (6 Juillet 2011)

je ne trouve pas xcode 3 sur le site d'apple 
peux tu m'éclairer ?


----------



## daffyb (6 Juillet 2011)

thibault2 a dit:


> je ne trouve pas xcode 3 sur le site d'apple
> peux tu m'éclairer ?



pitain, faut savoir lire burdel ! 
sur cette page : http://developer.apple.com/xcode/
en bas à droite, c'est marqué quoi ?? 



> Additional Resources
> Xcode 4 questions. Read FAQs
> Looking for Xcode 3? Download Now


----------



## thibault2 (6 Juillet 2011)

merci


----------

